# 1991 Cannondale SE 1000 and 1992 Delta V 1000



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Moving on to the full suspension era. The SE1000 was the first year for the EST rear suspension and 1992 introduced the Delta V (name changed later to Headshock) front suspension.









more pictures and details @ https://mombat.org/1991_Cannondale_SE1000.htm









more pictures and details @ https://mombat.org/1992_Cannondale_DeltaV1000.htm

And once again, check out the Cannondale page @ https://mombat.org/Cannondale.htm and let me know whatcha think.


----------

